# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Chỉ bạn cách chọn quạt gió phù hợp

## vanphongchothuequan1

Mình dùng Main P5k SE,CPU E8400,Geforce 8600 GT thì nên lắp loại quạt gió nào cho phù hợp và lắp ở đâu hướng gió ra vào thế nào trong Case
làm ơn chỉ rõ hộ bạn
Cảm ơn rất nhiều!

----------


## giantapta

*cách lắp quạt trong case*

bạn lắp thế nào cũng được nhưng theo mình thì lắp quạt làm sao cho khi quạt hoạt động thì sẽ hút gió từ trong case thổi ra bên ngoài vì như vậy sẽ ít bụi nhất vào trong máy tính. Còn vị trí lắp thì tuỳ theo mỗi case sẽ có các vị trí cố định mà bạn ko thể thay đổi dc.

----------


## kidmonter

cách lắp quạt trong cáe phải hợp lý để luồng không khí lưu thông trong case 1 cách tối ưu nhất , 4 cách lắp quạt được khuyến khích như sau :

1. mặt trước quạt được lắp cho thổi hướng gió vào
2. mặt sau quạt được lắp cho thổi hướng gió ra
3. mặt bên hông được lắp quạt cho thổi hướng gió vào ( nếu có )
4. mặt dưới và trên được lắp quạt cho thổi hướng gió ra ( nếu có )

----------


## lehue2603

lắp quạt ở đằng sau PC (hút gió ra ngoài)
gió hút vào từ mặt trước PC nên sẽ ít bụi

----------

